# The new little beast in the yard



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

She loved it!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

That Tortoise is PIMP


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

So what are you gonna do when it gets huge? Are you planning on building it a pen?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^indeed


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Now thats how every pet should be,freeeeee


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

arent you worried about racoons, possum wild animals(if you have any in your area)???


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice pic dude :nod:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh how cute! My b/f wants to get some tortoises.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> arent you worried about racoons, possum wild animals(if you have any in your area)???
> [snapback]1171539[/snapback]​


She lives inside, we just had her in the yard.


----------

